# Tingling in feet



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Can subclinical hyperthyroidism or hyperparathyroidism cause tingling in my feet? I have a toxic multinodular goiter and a parathyroid adenoma and have been scheduled for a total thyroidectomy and removal of the parathyroid. Meanwhile I am having some tingling in both my feet off and on. I have also had shingles several years ago, but never had this problem until recently. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Parathyroid glands control calcium levels.

If calcium is off it causes tingling.

You could also have peripheral neuropathy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing creepingdeath wrote above. Here's an idea: next time you start to feel tingling, take a few Tums with calcium and see whether the tingling goes away. If it does, then I think we may be onto something here.


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

Tried a calcium supplement- Tums, but I don't think it helped. I don't see any info on the web regarding hyper states with peripheral neuropathy and I'm not diabetic. All the articles I read mention low calcium levels or hypothyroidism as a cause. Do you know of any websites or resources I can look for? I'm suspicious that my endocrinologist may not know, she didn't even realize my goiter and nodules were toxic. I was diagnosed by the endocrine surgeon I saw for the hyperparathyroidism, she did a sestamibi scan


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe you have too much calcium???

Have you had it tested?


----------



## Jefhrn (Nov 6, 2014)

I do have elevated calcium and PTH, I will be having a parathyroidectomy in addition to a total thyroidectomy in November. It seems to be resolving on it's own now, but I did stop my vitamin D supplement because that can cause calcium levels to rise. Thank you to everyone who responded


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah...well, hopefully your upcoming surgery will fully resolve the issue.


----------

